# lightweight mtb cranks



## krekerufo (Jun 14, 2019)

Hello! i have klein attitude race 2002 year. I want change my xt 770 cranks, wich converted to 1x9, to more lighweight cranks. What can you reccomend me? I found xtr 970 wich lighter 80 gramms? and new 12 speed Sram dub standart cranks wich is more light than xtr 970, but can they run with 9 speed cassete? maybe change to 11 speed chain? and the difference with chainline, i have 50, sram dub have 49 is it ok?


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

What's your budget? Just about any current cranks should still fit that frame, you may need a difference bottom bracket, but budget plays a big role. Some of the higher end stuff costs $500+, the cane creek ti crankset is like $1000.


----------



## krekerufo (Jun 14, 2019)

450$ max, THM is very expensive . Maybe i can buy used cranks? 

Klein have bsa bb, then i cant use bb30 right?


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

krekerufo said:


> 450$ max, THM is very expensive . Maybe i can buy used cranks?
> 
> Klein have bsa bb, then i cant use bb30 right?


You can use an external cup 30mm BB. That's what I run on one of my older frames, I got the Hope BB, which I believe is the same or almost the same as the wheels manufacturing one, and I run a raceface next crankset. You do have to make sure to get the correct spindle length, but still totally possible on that frame.

So, RF Next. Canondale SiSL or SiSL2 would work. You could also look at the SRAM carbon stuff, I believe some of those come in 30mm and GXP spindles. Or just stick with Shimano, their XTR cranks are fairly light and if you go a model back, used should be easy to find.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Just remembered this one: https://www.sram.com/en/truvativ/models/fc-desc-c-a1

You would want the GXP BSA version and get a GXP BB for your frame, which is 24mm on the drive side, 22mm on the other side. Should save almost a half pound from your M770 and comes in way cheaper than any other carbon crankset I can think of.


----------



## qbngringo (May 28, 2010)

Check Ebay, you can get a GXP 11 speed XX1 crankset for $259 plus $25 shipping. This is just one example as they have other options available. Then just get a GXP bb for like $30.


----------



## NailheadSS (Oct 6, 2012)

E Thirteen XCX carbon cranks are claimed to be the lightest at around 350 grams with a 30t ring. I have yet to put my set on. I have a BSA bb from them as well. I have their set of aluminum XCX cranks with about 3000 singlespeed miles on them without any issuses.


----------



## krekerufo (Jun 14, 2019)

> E Thirteen XCX carbon cranks are claimed to be the lightest at around 350 grams with a 30t ring. I have yet to put my set on. I have a BSA bb from them as well. I have their set of aluminum XCX cranks with about 3000 singlespeed miles on them without any issuses.


thank you, i think it's best choise for me, about 530 gramms vs 666 xtr (with bb,chainring 38t and cranks)


----------



## NailheadSS (Oct 6, 2012)

With a 34t ring and a BSA bb.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

NailheadSS said:


> With a 34t ring and a BSA bb.


Which BSA BB, and what width is the BB shell on the frame (68 or 73?)?


----------



## NailheadSS (Oct 6, 2012)

BlownCivic said:


> Which BSA BB, and what width is the BB shell on the frame (68 or 73?)?


I have a 73mm bb but the e13 bb comes with spacers for a 68mm. I used 1 2.5mm spacer on the driveside. Install was super easy and straight forward.


----------



## krekerufo (Jun 14, 2019)

for this crankset need e13 bb, other dont fit , i bought them


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

krekerufo said:


> for this crankset need e13 bb, other dont fit , i bought them


I currently have Specialized S Works Fact 30mm spindle cranks on my BSA 73mm bike with a Wheels Manufacturing BB.


----------



## krekerufo (Jun 14, 2019)

with spacer for spindle right?


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

krekerufo said:


> with spacer for spindle right?


Yes, 25mm spacer from Experimental Prototype (Mattias Helore) and custom Ti main bolt from my machinist.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

BlownCivic said:


> Yes, 25mm spacer from Experimental Prototype (Mattias Helore) and custom Ti main bolt from my machinist.


Does he even make the hirth extensions anymore?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

life behind bars said:


> Does he even make the hirth extensions anymore?


No he does not unfortunately. I have been looking for another 5mm spacer for a couple of years now. Cannot find a machinist that will make one for under $300.00, and that is supplying them with a CAD file.


----------



## cloudbuster (Dec 14, 2011)

What is a good place to get component weights?

I been looking at cranks as well as some publication for example list the Sram XX1 465g other 483g and up to 493g not sure if is because different version of it or what but that a huge difference when you are looking at the best gram to $ ratio.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

cloudbuster said:


> What is a good place to get component weights?
> 
> I been looking at cranks as well as some publication for example list the Sram XX1 465g other 483g and up to 493g not sure if is because different version of it or what but that a huge difference when you are looking at the best gram to $ ratio.


Search on google for the product and use the word "weight", then select "images". This usually brings up several pictures of said product on a scale. Not perfect obviously, but nothing is. Otherwise you weight your own stuff. Here are my 2019 XX1 cranks with 32t ring:









There are a couple versions of the XX1. Older versions had foam in the metal skeleton. The newer XX1s have removed this and the current X01 is essentially the same as the old XX1 with the foam, more geared toward AM/enduro.


----------



## cloudbuster (Dec 14, 2011)

That is a great idea thank you.

Would check from now one like that.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

NailheadSS said:


> I have a 73mm bb but the e13 bb comes with spacers for a 68mm. I used 1 2.5mm spacer on the driveside. Install was super easy and straight forward.


I see some wear on the chainring tips in the photos. Have you ridden them yet? What are you 1st impressions of them? I'm about to pull the trigger on a set for my 2010 Yeti ASR 5 carbon to replace the Specialized cranks.


----------



## NailheadSS (Oct 6, 2012)

QUOTE=BlownCivic;14248113]I see some wear on the chainring tips in the photos. Have you ridden them yet? What are you 1st impressions of them? I'm about to pull the trigger on a set for my 2010 Yeti ASR 5 carbon to replace the Specialized cranks.[/QUOTE]
I bought them used and rode them for the 1st time this morning. Very solid crankset, BB bearings need some break in time to be get loosened up.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Sweet! Thanks. Now to find a place that sells these that I can get a discount of the full retail. Anyone?


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

NailheadSS said:


> I bought them used and rode them for the 1st time this morning. Very solid crankset, BB bearings need some break in time to be get loosened up.


Still good to go? Everything you were hoping for?


----------



## NailheadSS (Oct 6, 2012)

BlownCivic said:


> Still good to go? Everything you were hoping for?


Rock solid! Retorqued the fixing bolt at 100 miles but it was good too.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks dude. Still very little in the way of non-partisan reviews on the internet. This does help though. I'm about to pull the trigger.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

So I finally bought the e*thirteen XCX Carbon Race cranks. I've had them about 2 weeks now. Got them on sale on Ebay from Back Country. $339 USD.

They are every bit as light as advertised. Turned out to be about 35g lighter overall than the previous setup:

Specialized Fact SWorks road crankset with 25mm Hirth spacer and extra long Ti cinch bolt 
Garbaruk Melon 32t direct mount ring
World Cyclery BB30 BSA mount angular contact bearing bottom bracket

New setup:

e*thirteen XCX Carbon Race 175mm cranks
Garbaruk Melon 32t e*thirteen direct mount ring
Zipp Vuma Quad bottom bracket

2 extensive rides so far (about 4 1/2 hours total riding) and they've been trouble free.


----------



## Kevin Van Deventer (Jan 31, 2015)

cloudbuster said:


> What is a good place to get component weights?
> 
> I been looking at cranks as well as some publication for example list the Sram XX1 465g other 483g and up to 493g not sure if is because different version of it or what but that a huge difference when you are looking at the best gram to $ ratio.


 R2bike weighs most all of their components and then has a picture of it on the scale.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

$200, brand new SiSL.

NEW Cannondale SiSL Crankset 170mm
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...pic.php?t=159447&share_type=t&link_source=app

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herve (Jun 13, 2005)

this is my XX1 cranks with Garbaruk chain ring 30 T.


----------



## Zguitar71 (Nov 8, 2020)

BlownCivic said:


> So I finally bought the e*thirteen XCX Carbon Race cranks. I've had them about 2 weeks now. Got them on sale on Ebay from Back Country. $339 USD.
> 
> They are every bit as light as advertised. Turned out to be about 35g lighter overall than the previous setup:
> 
> ...


Are you still riding on these cranks, any pros and cons you can offer? I'm looking at them right now and the weight is outstanding I'm just a little concerned about longevity.


----------

